# HPT question



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Girls, how long do you normally wait for the result, using a Clearblue test? 

Mine was neg yesterday at 5 mins, then I checked again at 15 mins and it was still neg. I put it back in the box
to throw away when I got home.. just went to chuck it, and there is a very faint line on there!!!! 

What do you think??  

Even if nothing comes of it, this is the first time I have ever owned a preg test with an 'extra line' of ANY sort on it, so I am smiling! It's enough to drag me out of this God awful mindset I've been in of late, so for that alone I am grateful


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey I sent you a PM... Have a look!!! I think ur REALLY in with a chance with this one!!! YAY


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi there Serenfach, I don't want to rain on your parade but if the line wasn't there within the recc time you really shouldn't read it after that as it could be an evaporation line. It IS possible it's a true BFP & that it's early days so I'd say the best thing to do is to retest in a few days & maybe use a digi test so there is no chance of misreading it. I've done what you've done loads of times so i do know how hard it is not to get excited.

I really hope you test again & get a lovely fat BFP.

x


----------



## mummy2lola (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey there Seren, I had to reply to this message!! Because the same happened to me 3 years ago... I did a test and like you -it came up negative so i popped it in my bathroom bin. It wasnt until 3 DAYS later that I was emptying it out, and the test fell on the floor with a very faint line!! I ran around the shops to buy another one and there was my big fat positive.....

I pray that you also get youre  ...... Please let u know 

Michelle xxx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for your nreplies, girls.. much appreciated 

*Hope*, I love your vibe!  I replied to your PM, sweetie.. spooky  Let's hope it happens!

Hiya *Professer Waffle*  I hear you. I am prone to getting a little carried away sometimes lol, but on the other hand there is a positive to this no matter what happens - I had a hpt with 2 lines! Woop!  It's definitely cheered me up and given me my much needed positivity back  I'm not testing again.. af is due soon, so I'll wait and see what happens. I stopped the POAS craze a very long time ago [I have had a few crazy cycles inbetween though lol] but I have enough willpower to stop and wait this time.

*mummy2lola*.. that must have been such a huge, wonderful surprise!     I'm not getting my hopes up though with this one, not yet. PW is right.. it could be there for any number of reasons basically, so we'll see. It would be awesome though, to be able to come back here and say to you 'me too!' 

Thanks all.. you've all helped me to balance my state of mind, which right now.. after yesterday's hospital visit and the test etc, was much needed!   

Good luck to you all  
Laura Xx


----------



## sweetums (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi Serenfach

Long time no speak.... but I still check in to see how you clomid girls get on!  

Again, really really not wishing to falsely get hopes up, but I did a HPT on Sat (first response) as we had friends up for a bit of a session!  It was negative, so merrrily drank away.  Tested again on Wed and it was positive - so panicked, and checked the one in my bin, which had developed a line!

Not sure whether you remember bubkin, but she also got what she thought ould have been evap line, which turned out to be positive!! 

    for you.


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Just wanted to say i really hope this is it 4 u SF. U really deserve it. Im keeping everything crossed for u.   
Love becky xxx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hiya *sweetums*.. nice to hear from you  I've got that many names in my head from this place, I forget [sorry!] who I have and haven't spoken too  Wonderful to read your progress in your sig!   I was torn today as to whether or not to test again, but no.. I'll hold out until the weekend now and see how it goes. Oddly enough, it was having a colleague tell me she found out she is 10 weeks preg that put me off  
Thanks for the post.. please keep me updated on how it all goes for you Xx GOOD luck!

*Becky*..  Thanks, sweetheart. I am as hopeful, as I am accepting that it 'probably' isn't. I just can't test, not after today. I haven't got the nerve yet. While I am prepared for the neg, I also kinda like this feeling of 'it might be' 

Thanks, girls.. here's hoping  [I'll actually eat my own shoe if it is!!!!]


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

OOOOOHHH laura thats so exciting i so hoe and     its a true positive line for you and you get your  yay!!! Keep us posted wont you huni! x


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

DK, babe  it's always nice to hear from you   Thanks and yep, I will surely let you know


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Hi Seren
Just popping by because I had a look at your chart on the other thread, and thought it looked good.
Loads and loads of    
Really hoping this is it for you  
xxx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hiya Misty!  

Look at you! 17weeks now.. wow. It's flown by. How are you doing, sweetheart??

I've just not got the 'baby vibe', so I'm not hopeful.. but it's ok  We're awaiting DH's SA results to start IVF [hopefully! - long story] so I won't be too disappointed if the result is what I think it is 

So nice to hear from you.. let me know how it's all going!

Laura Xx


----------



## mazzie (Oct 30, 2007)

The very same thing happened to me and I went to the doctors who was puzzled herself, however, after lots of research and lots of tears, it was an evaporation line. You shouldnt read them after 10 minutes, although I too sometimes go back to them just so I can see what it would look like if there were 2 lines instead of 1!


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

You're right of course, mazzie  I know good advice when I hear it! [ Nice to meet you, btw!  ]

I tested this morning [ yep, I cracked  ] and it was neg. I'm not too disappointed because I was half expecting it. No af yet but I have all the pains, moods [on and off] and skin break out [<< I have been having all this for a week though, and nowt yet] also tingling [and shooting pains] boobs, too.. especially my left one. Feels like someone is poking something red hot out through my poor nip 

Anyway, I still don't hear any fat lady singing, so I'm holding tight to my last threads of  and  hard.

Hope anyone/everyone reading is well


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi laura sorry to read you got you  but maybe its to early yet hun if your only 8DPO so lets         that it will turn into your    

Hope your well! x x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Serenfach so sorry to hear it was a BFN,  would have loved to have been proved wrong TBH  . I agree though if you're only 8dpo there is still a chance


----------



## mummy2lola (Feb 22, 2009)

Oh..sorry to hear youre results wasnt the one you were praying for!! 
As soon as I woke, I logged on looking for a thread from you.... As the other ladies said, it could very well be too early.. or just not youre month!!

The very best of luck......   

Michelle xxx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hiya girls.. thanks so much for the posts 

This ttc world is a crazy place! I have no idea what's going on now. I currently have really strong af pains, but nothing is happening [yet??] I  is doesn't! I hope my chart is actually right and I am wrong


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Well you've had a temp rise which is good


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Morning laura hope your ok hun!

I checked your chart this morning and see there is a dip but do not be disheartned or i tel ya il send them       again lol!!! It could be as AF coming but it could also be an inplantion dip so keep       its not over til she shows her ugly face!!! 

NOTE TO AF!!!! ^WITCH^ DO NOT SHOW YOUR UGLY FACE YOUR NOT WELCOME OR WANTED!!!!!!     x x


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

I agree, DK! The old Witch is NOT welcome and certainly NOT wanted!   

I've had to come home from work.. I feel bloody awful. I have af pains, but I;ve had them for a week more or less and they're no worse today, but I just feel so.. 'icky'. D'you know what I mean? I expected af up to 6 days ago, but nowt has happened, so maybe my chart is right after all 

I'm testing now on Friday - that'll be 15 DPO acording to my chart, so we'll see  

What about you, sweetie? You tested yet? Here's hoping it's a HUGE FAT POSITIVE!!!!


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Oooooooooooo Laura, I have my fingers and toes crossed for you!! You deserve this sooooooooo much xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

I have pm'd you hun! x  x x


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

*Hope*  Babe, how have you managed 9 rounds of Clomid?! Good on you! I think I'd be a wreck by now lol. I did so well round 2 and 3 [well, they were better than round 1, anyway lol] but this cycle has just got me going bananas 

Fingers crossed your final round will be the ONE!   

I've replied, *DK*


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi SF

Hoping you get your BFP very soon, sending you lots of       

I did pm you hun.


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey Laura, I know 9 cycles has taken its toll on my body but I'll soldier on  !! This cycle is pretty bad and Im dyin to just get my lap and dye done... Next appointment is this day next week! I also have acupuncture booked for Wed and I dont particularly want to go because myself and DH are not speaking and this month the clomid has all been for nothing!! Soooooooo hopeful for you hun and keep the positivity flowing      !!! Hi everyone else... have to run but will write more next time... xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Good morning ladies! Laura our host 

Wow it looks like the dip yesterday could be inplantion , what with the big rise after it woo hoo  its looking sooooooooooooooo good !


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

*Bella.. Hope.. DK..*   

I just said on the chat threads, I have a HcG test booked for tomorrow.. I'll know one way or the other by Thursday afternoon.

D'you think that could be implantation then, DK? My chart looks bizzare  That temp rise I've had basically needs to stay raised if I have any chance of it being a BFP. I'm  HARD that it is and staying as  as I can!

Thanks for all the support in here, girls.. you've no idea [or maybe you do, considering we're all in this together!] how much I appreciate it and welcome it. It's good to know you're not alone  

I'll keep you updated 

ps - Good luck with the L&D, Hope


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Seren - Just popping by to wish you loads of luck today  
DK - Congratulations  
Hope - I've heard loads of great stories about people getting UTD after a L&D, me included! Hope it works for you


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Laura

I did post on the Chatter thread but wanted to find out how you got on. Really   it was good news for you hun. 

Sending you lots of     

Tamsin x


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hiya girls.. thanks for the posts [Misty, hope you and bubs are doing G R E A T!?]

I'm afraid it's a BFN for me, again. HcG was 0.1.. so not a chance 

I'm relieved on one hand because at least I can rule it out, but then I'm also heartbroken.. that ridiculously faint line [which must have after all been an evap line] was the nearest I've come. I feel sick to my stomach, but also relieved. Does that make sense??

We have one more go on the Clomid and then it's IVF. 
Right now, I don't see my future with children in it to be honest. Very negative of me I know, but I can't help it right now. I just want to curl up in the dark and sleep for a few years.

Thanks again.. I hope it all turns out differently for you girls this month


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey SF im soso sorry that you test was neg hun          

        ti will happen on the next cycle! I had such good vibes for you to 

Once again hun im so sorry if u need me im here ok, any time of day or night! x x x


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey Laura, Im so sorry hun that it didnt happen this month... But next month WILL be ur month!!! big big hugs chicky and cry ur tears and feel ur sadness but try pick up and move onto the next month because its gonna bring you ur little bundle of joy, I just know it!


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Seren - Your psychic skills are rubbish   You told me I was having a little girl! So don't give up on your dream just yet.  I was just like you, never imagined that I would ever get UTD. You will get there, and you'll have the most beautiful baby


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

hehe Misty, ya bugger. I dreant someone here called their baby Alexander.. I hope it's you so that I can say AHA! My psychic skills rock, _actually_! 

Thanks for your post


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Oh, oh, that's so spooky!  My best friend is calling his son Alexander, baby due any minute now.


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh I am soooo poking my tongue out at you now! lol

Hope all is going well for you


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Glad to see you're giving the magic pills one last chance


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Misty 

Yeah.. I got to thinking, why not innit? What have I go to lose? I have probably many more pounds of weight to _gain_ [great.. not!] I'm already nuts - the first round of Clomid put pay to that! - and it means that at least af is more or less regulated while I'm on the stuff.. something that wasn't happening before, so.. 
However, the weight thing is starting to depress me if I'm honest. I think that was half the reason for my mental meltdown last cycle.

After he dropped me at work one day last week, DH went and bought me a pair of trousers - I went to work wearing the ONLY pair I owned that anywhere near fit me nowadays, with the zip fastened half way by a safety pin, because I couldn't fo them up all the way  - and I still couldn't breathe. They were so tight! Thank God he did that, because af arrived that morning.. it would have been both very embarrassing and mighty uncomfortable if I had been stuck in the other pair. [ Bless my DH  ]

How are YOU, anyway?! Chosen any names yet? How are you feeling? Is he a lively one??

Laura Xx


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey Serenfach, I thought I was gonna get a break but after 9 rounds of clomid she wants em to do more... well up until my lap in Sept!!!! O well hoepfully it'll be our lucky month! xxx


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Hi Seren, yes the little monkey is named Duncan.  We took him up to meet his Scottish relatives at the weekend, he seemed to like it when we arrived and was kicking and wiggling away.  Since we left though I haven't felt any wiggles   Still, we have our 20 week scan on Friday, so I'm trying not to freak out too much.
I recommend stretchy pants.  They are great for when you're having a fat day. The whole ttc is stressful enough without bursting out of your pants!  
I speak from experience, having hit 12 stone!!! Was 10.8 before Clomid, etc.   And all the extra weight is on my   !!!!   
Hi Hope, I hope it is your lucky month, but the lap & dye is marvellous, so don't worry about it


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

*Misty*.. I know everyone says it, but worry IF you need to and not a moment before! The very act of worrying makes something out of possible nothing  Perhaps the babby is having some time out, just chillin'.. taking it easy - like his mam should be  Hope the scan goes well and you get to see Duncan a lot bigger than last time you saw him!  

lol @ bursting out of my pants.. it almost happened that day!  I was 8'8" on the morning of my wedding last August.. I now proudly weigh in at 10'6"  Oh well.. if I get my BFP it won't be a problem hiding it until we're ready to tell people - no one wouyld know for at least 4 months the size on me! lol 

*Hope*  I haven't had a L&D, but I did have a HSG - hystersalpinogram [sp?] to look at my fallopian tubes. A lot of women have these and they are painless, but no siree.. my life isn't that straightforward - it hurt like hell, BUT a L&D is performed under general anaesthetic [I was WIDE awake for my HSG] so you won't feel a thing  I think they are similar things, only the L&D is more involved. Hey the good ole Clomid may give you your miracle before then, so try not to dwell on it too much and have faith the Clomid may work


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

You're right!  He's wiggling now in agreement  
Oooh, I don't think I'll ever be 10.6 again.  Embrace your curves, 10.6 is great!


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Embrace my curves? I haven't got a choice.. everywhere I go, there they are 

Glad the littleun is doing a wiggle dance for you 

_*waving madly*_ Hiya Duncan! Good lad!! Keep dancing for your mam, babes!


----------

